# rome targa or katana for a Capita BSod



## travis85904 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey snowboarding forum,
Long time skiier hereof 20+ years. Snowboarded for about a year about 10 years ago. Anyways, after fighting with my ski boots for the last 2 seasons I have decided to give another shot at snowboarding. I demoed a 162cm Capita Black snowboard of death and loved it. So much that I am buying one. I am also going to go with either some 32 tm-two boots or 32 prime boots. As far as bindings are concerned, im thinking of going with either the rome katana, or targa and was hoping for some advice. I am a pretty stout guy, 6'2", 215 lbs. I am a strong skiier, preferring the steeps, trees, powder, with a groomer here and there and that is what i would like to work towards with my snowboarding. I might hit a jump every now and then but basically never go into the park. I'll be sticking to mostly groomers on the board til i can get more proficient in linking my turns. Anyways thanks in advance and I look forward to some good advice!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I own both and have used both on my bsod, it comes down to personal preference the targa has a stiffer high back and is slightly more responsive. Both are really comfortable and great bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I put Targas on my Lago Open Road, similar to the BSOD, and now I have Liens on it. I felt like the Targas over drove the board. Now the Targas are on my stiffer full camber deck.

Katanas.


----------



## travis85904 (Jan 3, 2017)

So is the katana a solid option then? Or are there better options I should be looking at?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

travis85904 said:


> So is the katana a solid option then? Or are there better options I should be looking at?


Since you are new and probably don't know, a lot of people respect Nivek's opinion on gear. He closed with Katanas, but said he now has liens on his board similar to your board. I would bet that either of those bindings he mentioned would be great for your board.


----------



## travis85904 (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok cool. And I didn't mean any disrespect to Nivek, the only thing that had me worried about the Katana was the way the straps are adjustable but I'm gonna go ahead and give them a shot.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

travis85904 said:


> Ok cool. And I didn't mean any disrespect to Nivek, the only thing that had me worried about the Katana was the way the straps are adjustable but I'm gonna go ahead and give them a shot.


I can't speak for him, but it didn't come off as disrespectful to me, I was just letting you know. That's all. Have fun on the new bindings when you get them and shred on.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

For 6"2 and 215 with 20yrs on skis, I'd go with stiffest binding possible.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I am the most offended.


Katana is plenty of binding for you. Theyre rad, you'll like them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Go with the new Katana.


----------



## travis85904 (Jan 3, 2017)

One more question. I will be using either size 11 or 11.5 boots. More likely 11. And it seems that the katana will fit me in both M/L size as well as L/XL. Which one should I get? By the way the waist width of the board I'm getting is 259


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

travis85904 said:


> One more question. I will be using either size 11 or 11.5 boots. More likely 11. And it seems that the katana will fit me in both M/L size as well as L/XL. Which one should I get? By the way the waist width of the board I'm getting is 259


I have M/L katanas for my Burton ruler wide size 10. There is not a lot of extra space on the straps. If I were you I'd go with the L/XL.


----------



## matemike (Mar 5, 2017)

I do not have experience with either binding, but I had the same decision to make as of yesterday. My deciding factor literally came down to availability and color selection. I have a templar magtek board and went with the wood grain scheme of the *targa whiskey.* 

I'm just an intermediate, all-mountain rider with trips once a year over the last 20 or so years. I figured either the targa or rome's superior binding, the katana, would have been a huge improvement over my 12 year old ride ex 2.0's. 
Again, it simply came down to availability at this time if year and color scheme.


----------

